# Bosch Collet



## jftroff (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi

I have a Bosch 1905 (1604) router mounted to my table saw. I have mostly 1/2" bits. But I also have some 1/4" bits. I only have the 1/2" collet. Does anyone know if a collet from at 1613/1617 will fit this router?

Thanks!


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

ereplacement parts (http://www.ereplacementparts.com/bosch-collet-and-nut-p-72561.html) lists it as an interchange. Looks like several models use the same collet.
earl


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, John.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

MLCS has bushings that will work fine.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, the collets from a 1617 will work with a 1604A but not with a 1604.


----------



## Dr Neon (Apr 15, 2010)

John, Whitehead makes a very nice 1/2" to 1/4" adapter for about $10.
Tim


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Collet adaptors work but you are always better off using the right sized collet. One less thing that can slip.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Mike said:


> Collet adaptors work but you are always better off using the right sized collet. One less thing that can slip.


+1 on that


----------



## jftroff (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for all the suggestions. I am going to order the collet from Bosh


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Both styles are in stock per a phone conversation today.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Just be careful in ordering 1/4" collets from on line suppliers.

Acting on posts in the forum, I tried to find 1/4" collets for my routers. I already had plenty of 1/4" sleeves.

I purchased a 1/4" collet for my Makita from Wealden Tools in UK recently.

In their catalog, it was described as a 1/4" collet with no picture. 

What I got was a 1/2" to 1/4" reducer sleeve. So even good suppliers are not too sure what is a collet and what is not.


----------



## Arcola60 (Jul 4, 2009)

As James stated, Be careful using online suppliers. They do not have the Original Equipment Manufactures (OEM) design tolerances and clarity of the part you may need.


----------



## jftroff (Mar 12, 2013)

*No 1/4"*

So I order the collet. It did not fit. I called up ereplacements and they said they did not have the collet for the router. I got adaptor to 1/4". 

I am not sure how much life is left in this router, so I don't want to sink too much cash into it.

When I was using this week end, sounded like something was going. It made horrible screeching sounds that faded in an out. I was able to finish my project, but not too sure about my next project if it will last.

Again, thanks for all the help.


----------

